# inkDbrawler PSL unsponsored log



## inkDbrawler (Nov 18, 2014)

**First off, this log is NOT being sponsored by EP or PSL, just wanted to track progress for myself/any information that can be used by others is also awesome.  It goes without saying that I am not a doctor and you need to do your own research before making any decisions.

Wk1-10: Test prop 200MG EOD
Wk1-4: Dbol 40MG ED (may bump to 50 in week 2 if I'm feeling alright)
PCT: Clomid and Nova

Pre-cycle measurements (16NOV14):
Weight-162.4 lbs
Neck-15.5"
R. Bicep-14"
L. Bicep-13.75"
R. Forearm-11.5"
L. Forearm-10.75"
Chest-38.5"
Waist-32"
R. Quad-19.75"
L. Quad-20"
R. Calf-14.25"
L. Calf-14.25"

-I intend on doing pics/measurements weekly so we'll see how it goes.  I just got over a 2 week long flu so I'm about 5 lbs lighter and a little less full-looking than I have been.  

My first pin was smooth as silk with a 23G 1" injected in upper right glute.  Zero PIP that day, next day was a slight Charlie horse, and today (2 days later a bit tender, but also did legs last night so that's part of it LOL)  This is definitely the smoothest gear I've ever used though so big props to PSL/EP for that!  I've got some gear porn pics if they wil post!


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 18, 2014)

16NOV14:

Flat Bench- 185x10, 225x6, 185x11
Incline Bench- 155x8, 155x6, 135x12
Decline Bench (Smith machine)- 135x10, 155x10, 185x10
Incline DB Flye- 80x10, 100x8, 90x12
Elevated Dips- 4 sets x 15
Tricep rope extension- 47.5x10, 52.5x10, 57.5x8
Close Grip Bench Press- 95x10, 115x10, 125x8
Skulcrushers- 65x10, 65x10, 65x10

Overall, it was a petty crappy workout, coming over this flu and all the bumps and bruises from the softball tourney had me sucking.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 18, 2014)

17NOV14:

Squats- 225x10, 315x10, 405x10
Leg Press- 553x10, 643x10, 733x10
Straight-leg Dead Lift- 185x10, 225x10, 275x10
Seated Leg Curl- 145x10, 165x10, 185x10
Seated Leg Extension- 145x10, 165x10, 185x10
BB Calf Raises- 225x15, 225x20, 225x25

For how sore I was starting the night, my legs lifted pretty well.  Did get a minor headache shortly after my 2nd 20MG dose of Dbol, but feeling good otherwise.  Glute is still somewhat cramped and very slightly discolored from 16NOV pin, but nothing alarming or unbearable.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 18, 2014)

Today's pin


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 19, 2014)

18NOV14:

Standing Military Press- 115x8, 125x8, 95x15
Upright BB Row- 115x10, 135x10, 155x8
Seated Lat Raise- 40x8, 40x8, 40x10
Bent-over Seated Lat Raises- 40x8, 50x8, 50x10
Hex-bar Shoulder Shrugs- 205x15, 205x15, 295x15
DB Shoulder Shrugs- 240x10, 240x10, 240x10
Smith Machine Rear Shoulder Shrugs- 225x12, 225x12, 225x12

All in all, my shoulders are directly connected to my vagina so I had to step down my military press so I don't agitate it.  My pin from yesterday was smooth as silk again, really loving is gear!  I've been splitting my Dbol into 20MG @ 0730 and 20MG again @ around 1930.  I have noticed slight headaches about 30 mins after each dose, but they're not too bad, nor do they last more then 30-40 mins.  My core body temp does increase slightly, giving me a nice tingling for a little while.  Don't really have extra time to get labs done, but physically everything is feeling like it should and my liver isn't in pain so I'll chalk it up as it's still working for me!


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 20, 2014)

19NVO14:

Deadlift- 225x10, 275x10, 315x8
Bentover BB Row- 135x10, 155x8, 155x10
T-Bar Row- 150x8, 150x8, 150x10
Lat pulldown- 120x10, 140x10, 160x6
Standing BB Curl- 65x8, 65x8, 65x8
Alternating Incline DB Curl- 25x8, 30x8, 30x10
Preacher Curls- 65x10, 85x8, 85x6

Overall, I had a crazy good pump, so pumped cramps set in my biceps almost immediately.  Probably need to up the ole H2O intake some.  Physically, I'm starting to feel a bit fuller, slightly more easily agitated, but definitely noticed that I'm 5000 times more tired then usual.  On a positive note I still don't have any bloat, but as I said before, I'm typically not prone to it.  Going to roll the dice and try pinning my quad today and this never worked in the past but I'll keep everyone informed LOL. (Didn't pick up any more pins so looks like the 1 inch 23G will have to do!)


----------



## jozifp103 (Nov 20, 2014)

you'll be pleased with the products brother. I'll be following your progress for sure.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks my man!  So far I've been more then pleased.  Honestly the smoothest I've ever used so far.  After today's pin I'll have one more in this vial and I'm excited to see if the smoothness will be consistent with the remaining 5!?


----------



## jozifp103 (Nov 20, 2014)

You can count on it man. EP gear is known for it's smoothness. Even compounds that are known to cause pip are pain free.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 21, 2014)

Last night was pretty rough.   Pinned my delt for the first time ever and gotta shot myself in the foot.  I actually attempted 315 again and as soon as I started going down my arm literally gave out without notice and almost smashed my ugly little face.  Thank you Jesus for me actually setting the safety bars up high enough for once.  Headaches are starting to be a bit more frequent and nagging but overall still feeling good!  

20NOV14:
Flat bench- 45x10, 185x6, 225x4, 275x3, 315x fucking face smash
Incline bench- 135x10, 155x10, 185x8
Decline bench (Smith machine)- 155x10, 155x10, 155x10
Incline DB flye- 50x8, 50x8, 50x10
Elevated Dips- 3 sets of 25
Tricep Rope Extensions- 52.5x10, 52.5x8, 52.5x8
Close-grip Bench Press- 135x10, 135x10,  135x10
Skullcrushers- 85x10, 85x10, 85x10


----------



## Greedy (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah... when pinning delts the same day or next day hitting chest or shoulders isnt fun shit hurts instantly you can feel the damn oil in there lol


----------



## Greedy (Nov 22, 2014)

Wait wtf i just read your measurement  and weight and you tried to bench 315 o.o wtf u got retard strength or what? And whats your height just wondering. From your measurement you dont seen very big at all but you have some solid lifts?


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm 5'11"....not big at all lol hence the gear.  Yes I have retard strength but I don't want just that, I want people to look at me and assume it cuz I'm a fucking  monster lol.  I hit 315 for 1 right before I got sick so I tried it again and just failed....thanks for the input man!


----------



## Greedy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah forsure thats awesome lol im the complete opposite, I have mass but weak unless I hop back onto a cycle. I'll be watchin over this thread! Upload some picts everyhere and there bud.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 23, 2014)

Pics and measurements for the end of week 1 will be up tonight.  Bout to go do a Turkey Day meal with the in laws right now so my weight will probably be slightly higher then it should lol just got a true 166.8 before I got dressed so that's the number I'll use when I record everything tonight


----------



## Greedy (Nov 23, 2014)

Whats ya bf% at right meow ya guessin?


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 23, 2014)

5% about 4 months ago.  If I had to guess probably high 6 mayyyyybe low 7 right now?  Last day or 2 I have definitely  noticed some water weight starting to stick.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 23, 2014)

Jeezus haha being that cut im suprised you can tell.


----------



## Dath (Nov 23, 2014)

Impressive numbers !

Good log so far bro


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol @Greedy that's the thing when you're this scrawny, u notice everything.  Right now I look like a snake who swallowed a basketball from a thanksgiving lunch with the in laws

@Dath, thanks man.  Probably gonna get measurements and a recap of the week up in the next hour or so if I can convince the wife to give me a hand


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 23, 2014)

Can only do one at a time I guess lol.  This isn't too flattering, shitty light and I literally gained 4 lbs from the meal I ate an hour prior so I'm all bloated and what not.  Stats and measurements will be up soon


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 24, 2014)

Week 1 Recap (23NOV14):

Started getting a little more vascular about day 6-7.  Sides so far haven't been unbearable.  Still getting headaches about 20 mins after each dbol dose, and a couple more randomly throughout the day.  I have noticed that with this cycle I am freaking TIRED, a lot moreso then in the past.  Water retention has not been a major issue, which is nice.  PIP on the day of the stick is pretty much non-existent, days 2 and 3 leave a bit of a charlie horse, but certainly not unbearable!  I've done a couple things for the first time on this cycle, not only pinning my delt for the first time, but I let my wife pin the other delt a couple days later and today she pinned my glute, which actually has helped even more with PIP (guess her hand is a bit steadier/easier angles? lol)  After some good advice/guidance from many of you, I will be scooping up some NPP to finish the rest of my cycle with and another vial or two of prop to prolong/make any adjustments necessary to counteract some sides of the NPP.  The intent is probably 200 prop and 150 NPP to start and if the sides are too much, I'll knock the NPP down to 100.  Along with the NPP, I'm going to scoop up an AI and probably some smaller pins because I'll have to make 2 separate pins EOD, and if I can get away with using a smaller one for it, then why not?!  I'm done blabbing, here's the measurements after week 1!

Weight- 166.8
Neck- 16
R Bicep- 14.5
L Bicep- 14.5
R Forearm- 12
L Forearm- 11.5
Chest- 38.5
Waist- 32.5
R Quad- 20.25
L Quad- 20.25
R Calf- 14
L Calf- 14


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 24, 2014)

23NOV14:

Squats- 225x10, 315x10, 405x8, 455x6
Leg Press- 643x10, 733x10, 823x10
Straight-leg Dead Lift- 135x10, 225x8, 315x6
Seated Leg Curl- 165x10, 185x80, 125x12
Seated Leg Extension- 165x10, 185x10, 125x12
BB Calf Raises- 225x20, 275x20, 275x20


----------



## Greedy (Nov 24, 2014)

How long have you been lifting for?


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 25, 2014)

On and off for probably 9-10 years.  The lifting was always geared towards helping me with either college ball, or wrestling, or mma.  Then I spent some time running marathons lol so now that all that cardio  shit is out of my system, I'm ready to get big!  Started hitting it hard again this time around back in June.


----------



## jozifp103 (Nov 25, 2014)

you wouldn't happen to be an A7X fan would you? I couldn't help but notice the deathbat tatoo....


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 25, 2014)

Why yes I am lol got that when I was about 16?  Talk about skeletor...at the time I was literally just over 100 lbs and that was a couple of hours worth of inking solid bone lol


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 25, 2014)

Following man you will be pleased with ep bro


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks OTG!  Waiting for pay day so I can get the NPP  added in here!


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been slacking on posting guys, I'm sorry!  Yesterday (28NOV14) I upped my dbol to 25MG x twice a day for a total of 50.  (Upped from 40 because tomorrow will be my 2 week mark and I have yet to notice even a fraction of a strength increase.)  Hopefully between the upping of the dose and the 2 week mark, the next 2 weeks will show some improvement.

24NOV14:

Standing Military Press- 95x8, 115x8, 135x8, 155x4
Upright BB Row- 155x8, 155x8, 155x8
Seated Lat Raise (per hand)- 20x8, 20x8, 25x8
Bentover Seated Lat Raise (per hand)- 25x8, 30x8, 30x8
Hex-bar Shoulder Shrugs- 295x8, 295x8, 295x10
DB Shoulder Shrugs (per hand)- 120x8, 120x8, 120x10
Smith Machine Rear shoulder Shrugs- 225x8, 225x8, 225x10


----------



## inkDbrawler (Nov 29, 2014)

26NOV14:

Deadlift- 225x8, 275x6, 275x6 (my back was freaking killing me so had to take it easy here)
Bentover Alternating DB Rows- 55x10, 75x8, 75x8
T-Bar Rows- 105x8, 150x8, 150x8
Lat Pull-downs- 120x10, 140x8, 160x8
Standing BB Curl- 65x8, 65x8, 65x8
Incline Alternating DB Curl- 30x8, 35x8, 35x8
Preacher Curl- 65x10, 85x8, 85x8


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 4, 2014)

30NOV14:

Flat bench- 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5
Incline bench- 135x5, 155x5, 185x5, 185x5
Smith machine decline bench- 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 225x5
Incline DB Flye- 45x5, 55x5, 65x5, 75x5
Close grip bench- 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5 
Elevated Dips- 4 sets of 15
Triceps rope extensions- 50x5, 57.5x5, 65x5, 65x5
Skullcrushers- 65x5, 65x5, 65x5


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 4, 2014)

I see your using a 5x5 kind of routine. How do you like it? I've personally never tried it.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 4, 2014)

1DEC14:

Squats- 225x10, 315x5, 405x5, 405x5, 405x5
Leg press- 553x5, 553x5, 553x5, 553x5, 553x5
Seated leg extensions- 145x5, 145x5, 145x5, 145x5, 145x5
Seated leg curls- 145x5, 145x5, 145x5, 145x5, 145x5
BB calf raises- 275x15, 275x15, 275x15, 275x15


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 4, 2014)

I've just switched to it actually.  Spent the last 6 months or so just using a pyramid style with increasing weight and decreasing reps per set.  These were the first 2 attempts at it lol


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 5, 2014)

Took a couple days off to nurse a hand injury from stacking firewood a few days ago but I'm feeling good now and gonna crush the shoulders and traps tonight.  My wife felt it important to log that I was straight up groping her twat in my sleep last night as I snored.  Apparently even when I'm unconscious my test levels are high enough to want that ass  lmfao!!


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 5, 2014)

hey bro, i'm not sure if you already mentioned this or not, but do you plan on getting blood work on this cycle and sharing it with us?


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 5, 2014)

I was planning on doing some lab work about midway through and at the end.  I started a week earlier then I originally anticipated so I didn't get any prior though =/


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 5, 2014)

inkDbrawler said:


> I was planning on doing some lab work about midway through and at the end.  I started a week earlier then I originally anticipated so I didn't get any prior though =/


no worries bro. It's just nice to give the viewers a look at the quality of the products =)


----------



## Greedy (Dec 11, 2014)

any new picts soon?


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 11, 2014)

Guess I have been slacking in the pic department and on posting my workouts lol I'll snap some and list my measurements this Sunday.  This is also my last week of dbol anyway so we'll see what 4 weeks has done...


----------



## Greedy (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds gewd.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll post up my measurements tomorrow, feeling too lazy to run to the car and get my notebook, but here's one month from the start of my cycle.  Dbol is done, don't feel like it actually did anything, but that's another discussion all together!  This picture, along with all measurements were done cold and prior to working out.  I feel like it's more true of how I walk around by doing it that way.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 15, 2014)

Measurements *14DEC14*/16NOV14:

Weight: *171.5* lbs  /  162.4 lbs  (+9.1 lbs)
Neck: *16"*  /  15.5"  (+0.5")
Right Forearm: *12"*  /  11.5"  (+0.5")
Left Forearm: *12"*  /  11"  (+1.0")
Right Bicep:  *14.5"*  /  14"  (+0.5")
Left Bicep:  *14.25"*  /  13.75"  (+0.5")
Chest: *42"*  /  39"  (+3.0")
Waist: *32.5"*  /  31.75"  (+0.75")
Right Quad: * 21" * /  20"  (+1.0")
Left Quad: *21"*  /  20"  (+1.0")
Right Calf: *14.5"*  /  14.25"  (+0.25")
Left Calf: *14.5"*  /  14.25"  (+0.25")


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 15, 2014)

14DEC14:

*Deadlift-*  135x5, 225x5, 225x5, 275x5, 275x5
*Bentover Alternating DB Rows-*  75x5, 75x5, 80x5, 80x5, 80x5
*T-Bar Rows-*  150x5, 195x5, 195x5, 195x5, 195x5
*Lat Pull-Down-*  140x5, 140x5, 140x5, 140x5, 140x5
*Standing BB Curl-*  65x5, 65x5, 65x5, 65x5, 65x5
*Incline DB Curl-*  35x5, 35x5, 35x5, 35x5, 35x5
*Preacher Curl-  *65x5, 85x5, 85x5, 85x5, 85x5

I've been slacking on my logging, mostly because I've been too busy the following day at work to post, but overall things are going well.  I truly didn't feel any strength gains from the dbol unfortunately and was mildly disappointed overall with it. I ended up running 40MG ed for week 1, 50MG ed for weeks 2-3, and 60MG ed for week 4.  I split all doses in half, exactly 12 hours apart for the length of the entire cycle, but as I said, don't feel like they helped any.  Received my NPP the other day and in a few weeks I'm going to up my prop and run 150MG prop and 75MG NPP ed for the rest of my cycle.  Shopping around right now to try and find some slightly smaller luer-lock style 27 or 28G 1/2" tips.  Hopefully that will help ease some of the pain of pinning ed with my 23G 1" cannons lol


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 21, 2014)

16DEC14:

*flat bench- *185x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 245x5
*incline bench- *135x5, 135x5, 155x5, 155x5, 155x5
*decline bench-*135x5, 155x5, 185x5, 225x5, 225x5
*incline DB press- *50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5
*elevated dips- *4 sets of 15
*tricep rope extensions- *​65x5x5


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 21, 2014)

17DEC14:

*Squats- *225x5, 315x5, 405x5, 405x5, 405x5
*Leg Press- *553x5, 643x5, 733x5, 823x5, 823x5
*Standing Alt. Leg Curls- *60x5x5
*Seated Leg Extensions- *165x5x5
*BB Calf Raises- *275x5x5


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 21, 2014)

18DEC14:

*Standing Military Press-*115x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5, 135x5
*BB Upright Row- *155x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5
*Seated Lat Raises- *25x5x5
*Alt. Single-Arm DB Press- *45x5x5
*Hex-bar Shrugs- *225x5x*DB Shrugs- *120x5x5
*Smith Machine Rear Shrugs- *​27x5x5


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 21, 2014)

19DEC14:

*Deadlift- *225x5, 275x5, 275x5, 275x5, 275x5
*T-Bar Row- *165x5x5
*Bent-over Alt DB Row- *​80x5x5
*Lat Pulldown- *160x5x5
*Standind EZ curls- *85x5x5
*Incline Alt. DB Curl- *40x5x5
*Preacher Curl- *​85x5x5


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 24, 2014)

21DEC14:

*Flat Bench- *185x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5
*Incline Bench- *135x5, 155x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5
*Decline Bench- *185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 225x5, 225x5
*Incline DB Press- *60x5x5
*Elevated Dips- *4 set of 15
*Tricep Cable Extensions- *65x5x5
*Skullcrushers- *85x5x5

Overall, my weight has been slowly/steadily increasing,but I've been having to keep my gains slower because my joints and tendons are screaming at me...couple more weeks and I'm going to be adding the NPP to the mix and that should help alleviate a bit of the pain.  My weight is holding pretty steady the last 2 weeks, but I'm definitely firming up!


----------



## inkDbrawler (Dec 24, 2014)

22DEC14:

*Squats- *225x5, 315x5, 405x5, 405x5, 405x5
*Leg Press- *553x5x5
*Standing Alt. Leg Curl- *80x5x5
*Seated Leg Extensions- *165x5, 175x5x4
*Seated Calf Extensions- *165x15x5


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice log!! Keep after it buddy!


----------

